# Rigid fork options



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

So I am collecting parts for my Marino built frame rigid build and I am trying to decide what fork to use. I had thought about a titanium fork from Oddity or Walty but I have read some less then ideal things about titanium forks (ie it is very flexy). I guess I could do a squid style fork but those are very expensive and it seems like they would not be particularly light. 

My other options are buy both a Karate Monkey fork and a carbon fork or just buy a carbon fork with three park mounts (but to be honest I am a bit worried about running a carbon fork all the time in the pretty rocky terrain where I ride mostly). 

The bike is going to be used for bike packing, mixed surface rides and XC rides. Basically for stuff where the gravel bike isn't ideal but my not particularly light Ragley Big Wig is a bit of a slug. 

Thoughts? 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

I just picked up a niner fork. It is an older one (QR) but I find it more forgiving than the Specialized Chisel carbon fork I had on before. I have been happy with how it rides. Niner makes them with mounts now too


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

I think if you want a cheap carbon fork get a tandell, I've beaten the hck out of one the last two years Tandell 29+ Carbon Rigid Fork

If your pockets are deeper I would get a whisky or niner or others fancy plastic, I have broken two steel forks and never a carbon one, carbon material worries me from rock strikes but so far I have been on three carbon forks over the last 5 years on AM riding and can't complain.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

This has a list of rigid forks with mounts(make sure to check specs as some are gravel plus forks). List of Forks with Bottle Cage Mounts (Utility Forks) - BIKEPACKING.com


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Funoutside said:


> This has a list of rigid forks with mounts(make sure to check specs as some are gravel plus forks). List of Forks with Bottle Cage Mounts (Utility Forks) - BIKEPACKING.com


Yeah I had seen that list which is why I was thinking about the ENVE one cause it matches the A-C I need and has the mounts. I wish Whiskey made their 100mm suspension corrected with mounts.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh yea ya tandell no mounts my bad, I lost faith in enve after seeing many many cracked carbon, seems like they got their act together I’d get that one if I could!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

93EXCivic said:


> Yeah I had seen that list which is why I was thinking about the ENVE one cause it matches the A-C I need and has the mounts. I wish Whiskey made their 100mm suspension corrected with mounts.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Would the carbon Bombtrack for work, or is the 500mm A-C a little more than wanted?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

It is a little more then I wanted. I was looking around 483mm. I may also get a Surly KM fork for bikepacking and a Whiskey carbon for normal use. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

93EXCivic said:


> It is a little more then I wanted. I was looking around 483mm. I may also get a Surly KM fork for bikepacking and a Whiskey carbon for normal use.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


This plan sounded good until I realized the shorter version of the Whiskey fork doesnt come in boost...

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

Niner RDO....FTW


----------



## newnuj (Jun 25, 2009)

93EXCivic said:


> So I am collecting parts for my Marino built frame rigid build and I am trying to decide what fork to use. I had thought about a titanium fork from Oddity or Walty but I have read some less then ideal things about titanium forks (ie it is very flexy). I guess I could do a squid style fork but those are very expensive and it seems like they would not be particularly light.
> 
> My other options are buy both a Karate Monkey fork and a carbon fork or just buy a carbon fork with three park mounts (but to be honest I am a bit worried about running a carbon fork all the time in the pretty rocky terrain where I ride mostly).
> 
> ...


You can consider FARR forks. Some options are OOS at the moment but I think they are restocking soon.
Considering weight/cost, the steel ones are good.





Forks - Rigid | Ridefarr Global







ridefarr.com


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

Competitive cyclist has the Niner RDO 20% with GIRO20 coupon

Good price for a great fork


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Late to the party.

For less than the price of an off the shelf steel AND carbon fork, I would look into a custom steel fork. Waltworks would be high on my list, but there's a couple of other small custom frame builders still making custom forks under or around $500.

Pretty much the best of both worlds, ride quality and durability, but you'll probably have to wait a few months for it.

Alternately, About carbon- I was super skeptical about carbon fork durability at first, but after having a Whiskey fork on my SS 29er and my cross bike (both of which I race and generally beat the snot out of), I no longer worry about failures. I understand the concern about rocky environments but I can't remember the last time I crashed and scratched up a fork, rigid or suspension, on any of my bikes. It just doesn't seem to be an area that takes hits very often.

Salsa makes a carbon fork with mounts, the Firestarter, not cheap though. Not sure who else?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Late to the party.
> 
> For less than the price of an off the shelf steel AND carbon fork, I would look into a custom steel fork. Waltworks would be high on my list, but there's a couple of other small custom frame builders still making custom forks under or around $500.


I am kind of leaning that way currently. 
I may do Waltworks not 100% sure yet.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

93EXCivic said:


> I am kind of leaning that way currently.
> I may do Waltworks not 100% sure yet.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Last Fall, finally decided to pull the trigger on a custom steel fork and was looking at Quiring Cycles and Waltworks. I eventually went with Walt primarily because of his reputation here on MTBR and quick responses to emailed questions.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

BrianU said:


> Last Fall, finally decided to pull the trigger on a custom steel fork and was looking at Quiring Cycles and Waltworks. I eventually went with Walt primarily because of his reputation here on MTBR and quick responses to emailed questions.
> View attachment 1930347


I love the look of segmented forks, so much better than the rounded unicrown look!

I'm curious if you rode the stock fork before switching? Did you notice any difference in ride quality?


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I love the look of segmented forks, so much better than the rounded unicrown look!
> 
> I'm curious if you rode the stock fork before switching? Did you notice any difference in ride quality?


The stock fork that came with my Karate Monkey frame is still sitting in my garage untouched. Probably should sell it one of these days. Anyway, I rode the bike with a Salsa CroMoto thru-axle fork up until this past March when I got my hands on my Waltworks. I did not notice any difference in ride quality between the Salsa and the Waltworks fork, which is actually a good thing. In the last 16 years I have owned and ridden 8 different steel forks. Three of them were steel Salsa Cromoto forks in the different configurations, QR, 468mm straight steerer thru-axle and 483mm tapered steerer thru-axle, and they all rode great. Also to be fair, Walt did recommend a straight steerer for my size and weight, but I prefer the looks of the tapered steerer. I ran a straight steerer steel Identiti XCT fork on my Kona Unit with a lower external HS cup and always thought it looked a bit odd.

I have always wanted a Waltworks frame and fork, but I just don't see it happening anytime soon. This past year, stepped out of my comfort zone, changed jobs and despite feeling like a total dumbass some days, eight months later received a promotion. I figured WTF, I am going to spend a little money on myself and have Walt build me a fork. No "need" about it. Love my Karate Monkey and figured one of Walt's forks would give it a touch of class and individuality.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

BrianU said:


> Last Fall, finally decided to pull the trigger on a custom steel fork and was looking at Quiring Cycles and Waltworks. I eventually went with Walt primarily because of his reputation here on MTBR and quick responses to emailed questions.
> View attachment 1930347


I am trying to decide between Mone, Waltworks or Praire Crow.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## LezRide (Sep 6, 2019)

*OneSpeed* said:


> but there's a couple of other small custom frame builders still making custom forks under or around $500.


I'd be curious to see this list please.


----------

